# 30 Degree joint help



## IsThisOrignal (May 16, 2019)

Hello all, 

I'm a complete amateur that has decided to jump head first into wood working.

I’ve been working on my first furniture design and have come across a hurdle that I can’t seem to find a solution for that satisfies all of my requirements. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

For some reason, converting my design from a drawing to a real object is somewhat difficult, who would of thought 😛.

The design consists of a series of trapezoids made out of plywood. 
The angles on the design are:
150 degrees between the legs and short base.
30 degrees between the leg and long base. 
So far, all joints are designed using miter joints.

My aim is for the design to be flat packed and easy to assemble while being as aesthetically pleasing as possible, the holy trifecta.
Constructing the piece will need to be achieved with minimal to no skill which rules out most options. The other primary consideration is that I want to be able to disassemble the unit which rules out glue. 

I’ve found some pre made angled cams that should be able to work on the 150 degree joins. 

The problem that I have is how to join the bottom 30 degree join together.

So far I’ve explored the following options:
•	Biscuit joints – won't be strong enough without glue
•	Internal bracket – should work, will involve some level of difficulty to install
•	External bracket – best solution I can think of, will ruin aesthetic somewhat. 
•	Dove tail – believe it will require glue and potentially difficult to construct. 
•	Screws or bolts – due to the angle, should require deep recesses and potentially unsightly. 

I can’t help but think there is an obvious solution that I am missing.

Thanks in advance for any and all feedback.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have no idea what you are trying to do ....*

Without a sketch or cardboard mockup, it is very difficult to visual what you have described. Are these trapezoids all the same and joined edge to edge? Do they end up flat like a mosiac or 3 dimensional like a dome? How large are they? etc. etc. ......?
:vs_cool:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Without a sketch or cardboard mockup, it is very difficult to visual what you have described. Are these trapezoids all the same and joined edge to edge? Do they end up flat like a mosiac or 3 dimensional like a dome? How large are they? etc. etc. ......?
> :vs_cool:



Totally agree


George


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Add your location to your profile so it will show in the side panel. Add your first name to your signature line so we'll know what to call you.

I'll add to the pile - give us a sketch or photo, please.

David


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Might be out of your price range, but if you are going to mass produce chairs to sell you might have to make an investment to come up with the best system.

I think the Festool domino connector system will do what you want.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## IsThisOrignal (May 16, 2019)

My apologies, the concept is clear in my mind though must not of translated in my description.
I made a mistake on the angles, they are 120deg and 60deg.
The attached .pdf should cast a better light on in regards to my ramblings.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*All the joints need a splined miter ......*

A splined miter would solve all the joinery issues on that trapezoid. Easy to do on the table saw with an 1/8" saw kerf.
Disregard the 45 degree angle he uses, your angles will be different:


----------



## IsThisOrignal (May 16, 2019)

Terry Q said:


> Might be out of your price range, but if you are going to mass produce chairs to sell you might have to make an investment to come up with the best system.
> 
> I think the Festool domino connector system will do what you want.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your suggestion. Festool domino looks amazing. 

Unfortunately for it to work with this project, it would require glue. I can't find any of the Festool connectors that will suit joints other than 180° or 90°.


George


----------



## IsThisOrignal (May 16, 2019)

woodnthings said:


> A splined miter would solve all the joinery issues on that trapezoid. Easy to do on the table saw with an 1/8" saw kerf.
> Disregard the 45 degree angle he uses, your angles will be different:
> 
> 
> ...


Spline joint looks to be in top contention. 

I'm thinking if I add a screwed bracket to the ends to hold the pieces in place, I might be able to get away with only gluing one the spline in one side.


Thanks for your help.


George


----------

